# Just 1 Exotic



## krissy78 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you could (LEGALLY) keep Just 1 Exotic what would It Be...
I would have to say a Burmese Python (albino or standard)


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 18, 2007)

Here we go again...

Mine would be a Red tailed Boa

Someone pass the popcorn please.

Kane


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 18, 2007)

Every1 says that yet i can never find where it's been done b4...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2007)

a simple search isnt hard.... took about ummm lets say 10 seconds!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=46908


----------



## stringbean (Mar 18, 2007)

a rainbow boa, or this other boa i saw that was white and red


----------



## mickousley (Mar 18, 2007)

If you looked they only joined in Jan 07
so they might not have seen previous threads, i know i dont do a search when i am posting.
So to krissy78 sorry this question has been done to death so i dont think other members will go there again, but i would rather an exotic than a hybrid
mick


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 18, 2007)

strangley enough i did do a search and without realising there was a spelling error and therefore the result did not come up and so i proceeded to start a thread i have since done the search and found the threads related to my question... just a shame ppl have to be smart with their responses... i am not the only new comer and i'm sure that some others may wish to post their replies... if others are not interested then they don't need to bother opening the thread to read it in the first place


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 18, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> strangley enough i did do a search and without realising there was a spelling error and therefore the result did not come up and so i proceeded to start a thread i have since done the search and found the threads related to my question... just a shame ppl have to be smart with their responses... i am not the only new comer and i'm sure that some others may wish to post their replies... if others are not interested then they don't need to bother opening the thread to read it in the first place



My comment wasn't directed at the thread, it was directed at the responses you where probably going to get, like: "Why keep exotics, Australia has the most... blahh blahh blahh"

This subject always causes a disagreement.

Kane


----------



## mickousley (Mar 18, 2007)

Well said Krissy the site needs newcomers and so scaring them off with attitude dosnt help
this is not directed at any one who answered this post but to every one to keep in mind when answering other post
Mick


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 18, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> a simple search isnt hard.... took about ummm lets say 10 seconds!
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=46908



oh matty weres ya sense of fun. hahaha 

mine would be a green iguana.....
mel.


----------



## cement (Mar 18, 2007)

Jaguar carpet!


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 18, 2007)

mickousley said:


> Well said Krissy the site needs newcomers and so scaring them off with attitude dosnt help
> this is not directed at any one who answered this post but to every one to keep in mind when answering other post
> Mick



i made the same comments in a thread yesterday about a brown tree snake , some older aps members who obviously think they are holier than most playing bully and then say they were only offering positive advice.
cheers


----------



## horsenz (Mar 18, 2007)

hmmm, red tailed boa.. or corn.


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 18, 2007)

has to be a blood python.......


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> Every1 says that yet i can never find where it's been done b4...



all i did was simply show where it was!


----------



## Timotei (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol, *reclines and takes popcorn from mrspike*


----------



## lachie96 (Mar 19, 2007)

i would have to have umm......... i would have a red tail boa


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

A cane toad


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd like a filesnake, or maybe a rough scaled python......that's exotic and unobtainable enough for me :lol:


----------



## snappy (Mar 19, 2007)

a reticulated python


----------



## boydii (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah im with slimy id defiantly have a canetoad i just wish they where easily optained, to bad you cant find em in aus


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

boydii said:


> yeah im with slimy id defiantly have a canetoad i just wish they where easily optained, to bad you cant find em in aus



Oh, I can sell ya one boydii, I run a cane toad breeding program up here. I sell to all the pet shops (ps if you're an EPA worker I am joking, if you're a buyer $30 per toad  )


----------



## boydii (Mar 19, 2007)

sweet lol pmed you my details ill take a breeding pair hahahahaha


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

sell ya some AHG to if you want.. I have a nice semi albino pair going... $30 each as well (ps as above, EPA workers, I am kidding, buyers, send me cheque and details...  )


----------



## boydii (Mar 19, 2007)

gosh i cant belive it ahg and canetoads i hit the lucky streack ut me down for a trio of them as well hahahaahahah


----------



## MannyM (Mar 19, 2007)

Ahh phooey. You lot have the chance to buy an exotic, and it's just a different looking snake?! Where's your sense of uniqueness when it comes to selecting something we don't have.

Chameleon for me. It's a lizard, sure, but it has eyes which move independantly of each other, an incredibly long and sticky tongue, it can camoflage itself, it has a curly tail, and it walks like most of us after a few schooners at the pub. How's THAT for individuality.


----------



## snake6p (Mar 19, 2007)

i'll have a silver back gorilla (good drinkn partner 4 the pub)
if it has to be a reptile probably a komodo dragon 
cause you can already get most of the ones already said 
over here.....(joke...ha ha)


----------



## Australis (Mar 19, 2007)

A Mail Order Bride, perhaps ... Mexican this time around.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 19, 2007)

i would have to agree with snake6p, i would have to get a komodo, there is definately plenty of food getting around the streets for him here, stray dogs and cats etc. i have never seen so many animals getting round the streets until i moved to this town


----------



## robtan (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd have to get a flamingo, their the only animal that could drink my grey water and survive.


----------



## robtan (Mar 19, 2007)

*newby*

As you all can see i am fresh into this site..wondering how i can adjust my personal information? like to say G'day anyway.. i'm just starting to prepare to own 1 or more pythons and just scanning to hopefully find some useful info.. cheers


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol: If I had anti venom coral snake:lol: 
if not scarlet King snake got to love natural colour :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 19, 2007)

ball python


----------



## cmclean (Mar 21, 2007)

simple taste,, mine would be a leopard gecko.. make it a gravid leopard gecko, if I can only have one, I want a pregnant one to make more haha


----------



## chic parma (Mar 21, 2007)

banded iguana or Beyonce, she is exotic yeah? lol


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 22, 2007)

either a Albino Boa or a Galapagos tortoise!


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 22, 2007)

Corn snake


----------

